# Icons ueber getRessource lesen



## jakob (31. Jul 2007)

Hi zusammen, 

sorry, dass ich zu dem Thema schon wieder poste, hab schon das Forum durchsucht, die Antworten haben mir aber nichts gebracht. 

Ich hab meine Bilder im jar und will sie aus dem jar einlesen, aber das Einlesen ueber getResource klappt schon im eclipse gar nicht. 

Struktur: 
projektName
---src
---ressources
------search.png

Code:
geht: 
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon("ressources/search.png"));

geht nicht:
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(GUI.class.getResource("ressources/search.png")));
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(GUI.class.getResource("/ressources/search.png")));
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(GUI.class.getResource("../ressources/search.png")));
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("ressources/search.png")));
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/ressources/search.png")));
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("../ressources/search.png")));
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(GUI.class.getClassLoader().getResource("ressources/search.png")));
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(GUI.class.getClassLoader().getResource("/ressources/search.png")));
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(GUI.class.getClassLoader().getResource("../ressources/search.png")));

Fehlermeldung bei allen Versuchen:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(ImageIcon.java:138)
	at gui.GUI.buildTitle(GUI.java:141)
	at gui.GUI.buildPanel(GUI.java:121)
	at gui.GUI.createAndShowGUI(GUI.java:94)
	at gui.GUI.<init>(GUI.java:78)
	at quickzipsearch.Main.main(Main.java:9)

Kann jemand helfen?

Liebe Gruesse,

Jakob


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jul 2007)

resources muss im Buildpath liegen um über den Classloader gefunden zu werden.


----------



## jakob (31. Jul 2007)

danke fuer die Info. Kannst du mir das vielleicht noch etwas genauer erklaeren?


----------



## Wildcard (31. Jul 2007)

In den Projekt Properties zum Build Path hinzufügen.


----------



## jakob (1. Aug 2007)

OK, ich hab den Ordner ressources unter Properties -> Java Build Path -> Reiter Source hinzugefuegt. Included  ist All, trotzdem hab ich denselben Fehler wie oben.


----------



## padde479 (2. Aug 2007)

Hi,

ich würde mir im _src_-Ordner ein Paket _resource_ machen, wo man alle Bilder speichert. Also irgendwie so:

/src
+-de.app.ui
+-+ UI.java
+-de.app.res
+-+ icon1.png
+-+ icon2.png
.
.
.
+-+ iconN.png

Dann kannst Du ein Bild laden, wie Du es beschrieben hast:

```
l3.setIcon(new ImageIcon(getClass().getResource("/de/app/res/icon1.png")));
```


----------

